# Dining Out With Your Pets in California



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

Great news pet lovers! 
Last Thursday, August 21, Gov. Jerry Brown of California announced signing into a bill allowing pets to dine in with their owners in restaurants with outdoor spaces. Although the bill is not a compulsory one but guidelines are recommended to allow human owners accompanied by their pets to dine in on restaurants who have outdoor spaces where they can accommodate the diners. The guideline states that owners must be responsible enough to take control of their pet by not allowing them to seat on chairs and benches. Handling them with leashes or carriers would be wise. Owners must also be responsible cleaning out the pets mess. The restaurant will also have to provide a separate entrance for diners with pets. The law will take effect next year. However since the bill has to be measured first as to its safety and effectiveness, local jurisdiction still has the option to ban pets.
This will be wonderful news for pet owners since there are millions of pet owners not only in California who worries much leaving their pets all alone at home while they and the family dines out. Pets have been a part of the lives of millions of people worldwide. Local ordinances allowing pets on diners and restaurants will greatly help many people to manage their pets saving them quality time, effort and productivity. A much welcome treat to our beloved pets. 
Bone Appetit! 
arty:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That's really cool! I like that a lot!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

No thanks. I love my dogs but I don't want them in a restaurant nor do I want to deal with other peoples dogs while I'm dining.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

we eat out with our dog a lot. there's a couple of fancy restraunts that allow our dog because he's well trained.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

they're talking about restaurants with outdoor seating. when you cook out are your dogs outside with you?
when you cook and eat at home are your dogs walking around freely (in the kitchen, in the livingroom,
in the dining room? do your dogs go into your bedroom? a restraraunt with outdoor seating, why not?

if someone takes a dog to a restaurant the dog should be trained so it's not a bother.



Shamrockmommy said:


> No thanks. I love my dogs
> 
> >>>>> I don't want them in a restaurant nor do I want to deal with other peoples dogs while I'm dining.<<<<<


----------

